
Understanding pointers - rlei123
https://drewdevault.com/2016/05/28/Understanding-pointers.html
======
heywire
When I first started programming in C, I had such a hard time understanding
pointers. Even more so pointers to pointers, arrays of pointers to arrays, and
so on. Then one day it just clicked. Now days I look back and don't understand
why I had such a hard time with it.

If you're new to C, and you're struggling with pointers, don't worry. Chances
are it'll just click on day for you too.

